# Marienleuchte -Fehmarn



## whitey911 (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo! 

 Ich werde Ende April Anfang Mai in Marienleuchte Urlaub machen!  

  Kennt sich einer an diesem Strand aus!? 

 Geht bei auf und ablandigem Wind was?

Was für Montagen  benutzt ihr?

sind auch andere Köder als wattis oder Ringelwürmer gängig?  |kopfkrat

 Gruß White


----------



## N00blikE05 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Hi, 

vom Strand aus ohne Wattis is es ganz schwer. Einigermaßen sollen Tiefkühl Garnelen oder Muschelngehen. In Marienleuchte ist es bissl schwieriger zu angeln, weil der meiste Boden mit großen Steinen bepflastert ist. Hier lohnt es sich mit dem Blinker hinzustellen und auf eine Mefo zu hoffen. 
Wenn du auf Platten gehen willst musst du links inner Bucht angeln (relativ sandig) oder auf der rechten Seite. Da wird es auch wieder sehr sandig. 

Gruß


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Marienleuchte is relative tief und gut fuer Dorsche.
Ohne Wattwurm, Seeringel oder Sandaale(schwer zu bekommen in Deutschland) wird es nichts. Vielleicht kannst mit Hering + Nordseekrabbe den einen oder anderen Steinbutt bekommen, allerdings ist das relative schwer und diese sind auch duenngesaeht.

Fische mit bisschen Auftrieb. Geht einfach besser. einfache Pennelrigmontage fuer diesen Strand oder Paternoster falls Platten da sind.


----------



## jenser147 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Für das Spinnangeln kann ich dir einen Tip geben. Stell' deine Ausrüstung für weite Würfe zusammen und geh' morgens an den Strand. 1-2 Stunden ab kurz vor Sonnenaufgang sollten dir immer ein paar Dorsche an die Angel bringen.

Und falls kein Dorsch mag, der Sonnenaufgang ist dort bei Windstille einfach nur herrlich.


----------



## whitey911 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Danke für die tipps! 

@ Jenser147

Das hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mal morgens früh raus zu gehen!   

Was verstehst du unter weite Würfe?  
Benutzt du Blinker?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*






mit sowas solltest du ohne probleme 40m+ werfen sonnst kommst du oft nicht zum fisch


----------



## whitey911 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Davon hab ich mir schon welche zugelegt!  Hoffe nur das sie Gramm mäßig reichen!:q


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Bei gegen wind sind 18-25g angebracht rücken wind oder starker wind können das natürlich ändern
Aber Anfänger sollten ein paar in der Größenordnung reichen


----------



## Ted (19. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Wenn du am 4.Mai noch da bist, dann schau dir mal den Link an: http://www.fehmarntackle.de/
Bei dem Brandungscup kannst du viele andere Angler kennen lernen und bestimmt auch einiges lernen. Und Spaß machts zudem auch noch!


----------



## whitey911 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Wunderbar danke!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Also ich fische in der kleinen Bucht direkt neben der Ostmole des Fährhafens immer nur vom Boot auf Platten. Dort ist sandiger Boden. Von anderen Fängen als Platten habe ICH noch nichts gehört. Die natürlich nur Abends vom Land erreichbar....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Moin!

In Marienleuchte bzw. bei Marienleuchte fangen wir vom Boot aus immer ganz ausgezeichnet Platte und Hornis (letztere auch von Land, allerdings sind die weiter draußen größer.)
Saß nachts bisher erst einmal am Strand neben der Ostmole, gab da aber nur ein paar Wittels. Richtung Presen runter kannst du mit Aal rechnen.

Gruß


----------



## whitey911 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Das klingt ja nicht sonderlich nach Dorsch ...; (


----------



## binde (31. März 2014)

*AW: Marienleuchte -Fehmarn*

Hi,
 ich habe an diesem Strand eigentlich schon alles gefangen.
 Platte kann man von der Mole bis zur Marinestation fangen.
 Direkt an der Mole ist ein Top Platz. Wobei ich der Meinung bin das dort die Platten etwas kleiner sind.
 Am Marienleuchte Strand direkt kannst platte in der ersten Rinne fangen, keine 30m und da sind richtige Große.  Vorausgesetzt der Wind ist da oder war da. Dorsche habe ich dort auch gefangen. Ost, Nord-Ost Wind ist Top. Da sind zweistellige auch drin.
 Hornhechte wenn Sie da sind kann man fangen, da muss man nicht viel können. Anfang Mai kann das schon sein. Die frage ist was besser läuft Hering oder Blinker.
 Direkt vor der Marinestation habe ich mit Blinker schon Dorsche gefangen. Eigentlich ein guter Strand. An der Ostküste eigentlich mein Favorit!!!


----------

